# Dog food in Russia



## Tatyana (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello!

I'm writting from Russia.I have lovely west highland white terrier Alisa which is suffering from allergy.She's only 1.5 years old. First time I gave her only natural food such as turkey,rice and some vegetables.But her allergy has appeared again and again.Moreover, sometimes she vomited by bile\gall (that what dictionary sais and I'm not sure which word is correct).So I've started to give her commertial dog food.But it didn't help.

I've read a lot of articles about dog feeding but in Russia it is so hard to understand what is the true.First of all,our veterinary on a very low level and there is almost no help.Secondly,there is a big problem with a good commercial dog food.

There is only one way to find the true: ask people from another contries.So I'm asking for your help.Please write which commercial dog food is really good in your country.In Russian all pet shops full of Royal Canin produced by Russian factory.Another popular brands are Pro Plan,Hills,Euakanuba,Iam,Happy dog.Also we have Origin and Acana.The brands like Bosch,Bozita,Brit,Equlibrio,Flatazor and 1st Choise are not easy to find.And pet food which isn't sells in my city but it's possible to find it in Moscow and St.Petersburg:Canidae, Go natural,Now natural,Gina,Pronature,Pro Pac,Eagle Pack.There are some other brands which are really hard to find. 

I would appreciate if you'll write your opinion about this commertial dog food.

Thanks a lot and sorry for my English which is not perfect.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sounds like you have a lot of good food available! Orijen, Acana, Go Natural, Canidae are good foods. Probably more on your list but I know those right away. Issue is allergies, it doesn't matter if a food is good if the dog is allergic to it. Canidae recently came out with both a single grain food AND high protein grain free foods that are fairly simple. Go Natural has a couple of formulas that are simpler and might be worth looking into. Try a grain free fish formula but go very slowly and match the calories between the old and new food so she doesn't get an upset tummy from overfeeding.

The allergy might not be due to food though. My vet gave me a long list of over the counter antihistamines I could try for Sassy, perhaps your vet can do the same. It is important to use one that is safe for dogs and to know the right dose so go through your vet. The simple easy to find Benedryl worked for a terrier I had 10 years ago that was allergic to grass but none helped Sassy as her problem was flea allergy. No flea control could keep one from biting Sassy and causing a reaction that lasted weeks so I gave up and put her on steroid containing Temeril P, a tiny dose controlled her itchiness fine.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Please try to give a little more history on your 1.5 year old dog . Try and give more information on dog symptoms other that upset stomach also weight .

How long has the dog had this problem ?

Try plain soft food like chicken and rice and small portion at first . If this does not help try a new meat source like lamb and rice. Make sure food is room temp. 
Oatmeal may be used in place of rice. When you find something that works stay with that for a while to help the dog to settle down with new food.

As far as commercial food goes I am sure others will post soon as there are many here that know a lot about dog food and nutritional needs.

Please consider that many things can cause this problem ,such as , chemicals in the outside yard and street also inside cleaners and pesticides.

Best , oldhounddog


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Rice is an ingredient that can be an allergen. If you have Orijen and Acana, I'd try those, both are awesome foods!


----------



## Tatyana (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the answer!
Yes,I know the food isn't the only reason for allergy but I think in our case it has more influence than something else.And I understand that even the best dog food can be cause of the allergy but firstly I want to try those brands which are really good. 

I don't trust to our vets.We've visited a few of them and no one told me something really usefull.All their medicines to stop the symptoms but after some time we have all over again.

It's hard to me write more about my dog in English but I'll try.

I bought her when she was 3 months and she already had skin problems.After mother's milk she ate Royal Canin Junior and she got an allegry.This dry foog was replace to turkey with rice and everything seemsed to be ok.That is when I took her home.On the second day she had the rash on her belly.Test showed the staphylococcus.I used an ointment with an antibiotic and the rash has disappeared. I continue to give her turkey with rice but after some time decided to add vegetables and curds (not sure this word is correct).Also our vet said we sould give the vitamins.Obviosly,I did it to fast and she's got an allegry but it was hard to find out the reason.I removed all other products exept turkey and rice and gave her hormones medicine.When the symptoms of the allegry disappeared I've started to add the curds and she's got an allergy back and that is how I knew about her fist allergen.At that time she's got a crack in her leg and an antibiotic injections.After this her allergy never disappered.Sometimes it's better,sometime wotrh.

I don't remember when exactly the problems with her stomack have started but she was a little puppy.Till January she ate a natural food.I've tried a different type of meat, vegetables and cereals.Last natural food which she ate was the rabbit,rice (she has no allergy to the oats but she didn't like it) and the vegetable marrow.Her allergy semmed to be ok but after New Year she had a huge stomack upset (vomited by bile many times) and our vet adviced to give her Royal Canin Sensativity Control (vet dog food) for 2 weeks.Than I never gave her natural food and I tried to find a good dre dog food.She never vomited eating those dry food but she's got an allergy.Last gry food is Hills d/d and her allergy was ok during 1 month untill she stole a piece of cheese.After this she's got very strong allergy reaction and bile's vomiting.I gave her RC Sens.Control again for 1 month and now trying dry food Brit.

There is out long and difficult story.I'm sure it would be not easy to understan for you guys because of my Ebglish but I tried by best.

Dry food which I gave to Alisa: Trainer,Acana Grassland,Acana (with fish),1st Choise and Hills D/D.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Here in the US we have access to a number of simple kibbles. Wellness, Natural Balance, Blue Buffalo, Innova and one that has been mentioned here very recently, Nature's Variety. If you want to try a kibble look for one meat and one carbohydrate source like these brands have. Guessing no dairy for your dog though! Read the label very carefully and research the source of ingredients you aren't familiar with.

If you are up to cooking for her, that is a very good idea. Keep up with the turkey and rice and add in ONE thing at a time to balance the diet. First off you need to add calcium. Powdered dried egg shell is the cheapest but that could well trigger an allergy so see if you can find plain calcium carbonate, calcium citrate packaged for human consumption. Add about 900 mg worth of calcium per pound of meat fed is all, the amount varies depending on the product used. If you can find turkey liver, hearts and gizzards that would vastly improve the vitamins and minerals in the diet without introducing an unknown protein that might cause trouble as you have found! If you can add in even a little turkey liver this diet is low in some minerals but is NOT low in vitamins! If you want to continue this route, I can post more links on how to improve the diet further.

Remember dogs will get into things and get sick sometimes. If I knew then what I know now I would fast my dog for a day [water only] until vomiting and urgent bowel movements have stopped. Then I would feed that low fat bland diet like turkey and rice just a spoonful many times a day to start out. Once a normal sized meal is fine then I would just mix in the food that was working fine before, a little more each day.

I never assume that my dog is sick because of the official dog food. Sassy was a monster garbage hound and any upset she got was because of the coffee grounds or cardboard she stole from the kitchen trash. On walks she would eat rabbit, cat, horse poop and find chicken bones and even burritos on the ground. An upset could be because she ate one too many flies that day or that lizard tail didn't get chomped long enough. It wasn't until I GAVE her a fast food hamburger that she really became ill and I learned about feeding a bland diet and fasting a dog with an upset stomach.


----------



## Tatyana (Jul 17, 2011)

I can cook for my dog. That's not a problem bacause I wish all the best for her and I can do everything to see her healthy and happy but I'm not sure that the narural food is the best way for her.However I've heard a lot about BARF and those miracles which happens after the dog starts to eat raw natural food. But I think I used some words not very correctly.The vomit thing is not really stomach upset.It's almost always happens during our morning or evening walking before the meal.The feels absolutely ok after thislaying with me or another dogs,eating,ect.She's not vomit with a food she ate but it always the bile.Also she doesn't have a diarrhea.I just don't know why it happens and vets can't give me an answer.Those blood test which we did are good.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Tatyana said:


> I can cook for my dog. That's not a problem bacause I wish all the best for her and I can do everything to see her healthy and happy but I'm not sure that the narural food is the best way for her.However I've heard a lot about BARF and those miracles which happens after the dog starts to eat raw natural food. But I think I used some words not very correctly.The vomit thing is not really stomach upset.It's almost always happens during our morning or evening walking before the meal.The feels absolutely ok after thislaying with me or another dogs,eating,ect.She's not vomit with a food she ate but it always the bile.Also she doesn't have a diarrhea.I just don't know why it happens and vets can't give me an answer.Those blood test which we did are good.


If she vomits before her meal, it could be that he's just hungry. Sydney used to do this occasionally if we slept in late on the weekends and didn't feed her at the normal time. She would just get nauseous from hunger and throw up bile. So I'd try to feed smaller meals more often if that is the case, and make sure you're feeding the dog first thing when you get up in the morning.


----------



## Tatyana (Jul 17, 2011)

In that case it can't be because of the hunger.It stoped when she began to eat a dry dog food and started more than before after a piece of cheese.Perhaps she's got a pancreatitis.There are no proves but it seems to be this illness.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

I think at this point you should stick with a limited ingredient diet for Alisa.
Pick one protein source and feed with rice or potato for now. At this point you know more about what works best for your dog than anyone. I would stay with the limited ingredient diet for eight weeks. 

This will give your dog time to adjust even if this is not her favorite food . Stay with your routine, meals and walks at the same time every day. Do not feed any dairy products like curds or cheese because your dog may have a lactose intolerance. If you need to give a treat use the same meat source. After eight weeks of no upset you can add one food source at a time and you will know for sure what foods work well for her. 

During this time do not use vitamins or spices. Boil the protein source in water then cool and skim off the fat. After a period of wellness try one new food at a time and you will develop a list of foods she can eat without allergy problems. If you find a quality dry or wet dog food that she tolerates well without allergy you will not need to add vitamins or supplements. I hope this helps.

________________________________________________________________________

Я думаю в этот момент, вы должны вставить с диетпитанием ограничены ингредиент для Алиса. Выбрать один источник белка и корма с рисом или картофелем на данный момент. На данный момент вы знаете больше о том, что работает лучше для вашей собаки, чем кто-либо. Я хотел бы остаться с ограничены ингредиент диета для восьми недель.

Это даст вашей собаки время адаптироваться, даже если это не ее любимая еда. Оставайтесь с вашей обычной, питание и прогулки в то же время каждый день. Не кормить любые молочные продукты как творог и сыр, потому что ваша собака может иметь непереносимость лактозы. Если вам нужно дать лечить использовать один и тот же источник мяса. После восьми недель не расстроен за один раз можно добавить один источник пищи, и вы будете знать точно, что продукты хорошо работать для нее.

В течение этого времени не используйте витаминов или специи. Вскипятите источник белка в воде, затем прохладно и обезжиренное покинуть жир. После того как период оздоровительный попробовать один из новых продуктов питания в то время, и вы будете развивать список продуктов она может съесть без проблем аллергии. Если вы нашли качество сухого или влажного Собака продовольствия, что она допускает хорошо без аллергии вам не нужно добавлять витамины или дополнений. Я надеюсь, что это помогает.


----------



## Tatyana (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot for help!
We visited one of the best vets in our city and he said probably Alisa has an atopic dermatitis.He gave a list of medicine and recomended feeding by Purina HA.We'll see if it would help.
I've got one more question. I've read an article about Seacure for Pets Hydrolyzed White Fish.It sais what a wonderful effect Seacure has.I can't buy it in Russia but my frend lives in Miami and she asked vets and sellers in a pet shop about this products but no one know nothing.She can order it from an internet and send it to me.It is strange to me that such a high quality product is unpopular in USA.Have you heard something about Seacure and should I try it for my dog?


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

I can not find anyone that knows anything about Seacure for pets. It is a fish based supplement and it does contain wheat gluten. Based on everything you have posted I would not use this as the only information is on the internet and not any real consumer information that I can find.

Sounds to me like you are taking very good care of Alisa and you are on the right track to finding the correct medicine for her atopic dermatitis treatment.

I am sure you will find the foods that she will be able to eat without upset in time. At this this time I would stick with the things that you know are helping her.

No curds or cheese because this is probably lactose intolerance. Let us know how she is doing.............


----------



## Tatyana (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you very much for your help and support!I've tried to ask for help on our Russians forums but it was a mistake.People there are very evil and it was a big suprise to me.I thought those people who loves dogs and other pets can't be like that...
Anyway,of course I would never give a milk product to Alisa myself and I hope she won't steal something that might hurt her.
Now I can't say yet if new medicine is useful.Her foods are still swells and she's licking them all the time.However her stomach seems to be ok at that time.We'll see.
Our vet said that later we should try to take a drop of her blood and pour in back and it might helping for an year or even more.
I found those article about Seacure:http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/10_5/features/Dog_Skin_Problem_15932-1.html


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Tatyana,
Please let us know how Alisa is doing on the new vet food, Purina HA ?

I have read all of your posts again and if I understand correctly you said Alisa did eat the turkey with rice and Hills D/D without any problems.

Also consider Hills z/d as possible dry vet food . If you can use any of the foods I have mentioned without allergy or upset stomach it will give you a safe place to start from when you get ready to try and cook natural food for Alisa. Remember to try only one new food at a time. I hope in time you will find natural Alisa can eat without allergy or upset. 

Hope things are going well.
oldhounddog


----------



## Tatyana (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello!

Unfortunatelly,but Alisa's allergy getting worth.Purina HA and some antihistaminic medicines can't help now.
She had problems when she ate turkey and rice otherwise I would not give her other food.She had an allergy and bile vomits on natural food.I've tried different meat.The last natural food she ate were rabbit,rice and pubs.For some time she was fine but finaly she had a great bile vomit and vets said to feed het by Royal Canin Sensativity Control for a couple of weeks.And then I started to try different dry food.First of all I gave her Trainer but it didn't fit.Then I tried Acana and 1st choise but she didn't stop scratching.Finally, I feed her by Hills D/D and she was quite fine during some time.I can't say it was perfect but from all other dry food this one was the best for her.But as I wrote before one day she stole a piece of cheese and after this we had all our problems back as bad as never been before.Of course I continued to feed her by Hills but during 1.5 month she had no improvement and I decided to try again Royal Canin.I feed her by this for about a month but no changes.
At this time her allergy getting worth.She's eating pure Purina HA only for 2 days but it seems to me that she's scratching even more that before.But it is hard to say because she had no improvement for the last 2.5 months.I'm trying not to be upset because it can't help to my Alisa but I'm worring so much.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If she is allergic she could be allergic to EVERYTHING. Not just food but pollen, dust, mold, fleas and who knows what else. I am very allergic and have many food allergies and environmental allergies. 

For fleas check for flea dirt as fleas don't stay on the dog long and you may never see one! I get a white paper towel wet, put it on the floor under the dog's rear end and give the dog a good long scratching. When I look on the towel I see hair, flakes of skin, bits of grass and may see small bits of dark material that are dissolving on the wet towel. Chances are that is flea dirt.

I am sorry the antihistamines didn't work. I tried all in the long list the vet gave me for Sassy's itching. I gave up and put her on a small permanent dose of Termaril P which has steroids in it. There is a much more expensive medication called Atopica that can work for environmental allergy. 

If you suspect flea or environmental allergies then you need to keep a super clean house and vacuum and dust daily, remembering to clean her bedding often as well. Rinsing or bathing her more often than most dogs need will help too. I am out in the garden daily this summer and go straight to the shower after I am done working as I am covered with itchy spots. Within an hour after my shower I feel much better. I wonder if her itchiness is making her feel ill and vomiting? All that scratching and licking might.


----------



## Blazerboy971 (Aug 2, 2011)

What are the main brands of dog foos in Russia?


----------



## Fuzzybutts (Jul 21, 2011)

My dog is allergic to poultry. May want to try a fish formula again for a while, one without grains in it.


----------



## Tatyana (Jul 17, 2011)

I'll try to check if she has a fleas.Thanks for an advice!
Termaril P which has steroids in it...is it save and can it be use for a long time?
Alisa is westie,so she is white and I have to wash her every week exept the winter.In fact,I noticed that she's more scratching after washing.But I can't not to wash her.Anyway,I don't think it has big influence in this case.

I think I write before the main brands of dog food in Russia.There are Royal Canin which is the most popular.Eukanuba,Iams,Purina as well.

I tried a fish formula without a grains.Didn't work.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

You will have to do research on Temaril P and make your own decision. Sassy was 16 years old and in poor health. The itching was driving her nuts and she was chewing big hot spots on her skin. It dampened the itching enough that she was comfortable but even the .5-1 mg of steroid she got daily could be bad for a dog. It is only masking the problem, isn't a cure of any sort.

Allergies are extremely common in white dogs and westies are infamous for having allergy problems. Have you joined any breed specific forums for help?


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Tatyana ,

I have been wondering how Alisa is doing with food and health issues. 
Would you please let us know when you have time.

Best , oldhound


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Tatyana,

Is raw dog food easily available and affordable in Russia?

Not sure if it has already been mentioned, but I'd HIGHLY recommend it for your sensitive little dog. Here in Canada I purchase from a brand called Carnivora/Urban Carnivore. Doubt you have it there but even if you research a homemade raw diet or perhaps there is a company that sells it over there I would definitely look into it. Raw diets are the best for dogs in my opinion, and can certainly help dogs with lots of health issues recover from them. I've witnessed it with many dogs.

Personally though I would stay away from raw beef or chicken if you can at first if you choose to go this route, as raw beef and chicken can contain more allergens than other proteins such as rabbit, duck, lamb and bison. 

I help out with a local breeder in my area and if any of her dogs are having allergy symptoms, like skin irritation, itchiness, or other symptoms such as diarrhea or ear infections its usually because of the food, and will cut out beef and chicken and stick with lamb, rabbit and bison and usually fixes the problems. Sometimes it can be a kibble brand too which causes these allergies, and it can be one single ingredient that you can find common in lots of brands. There's still a good chance you can find a good kibble - I feed a mix of Acana & NOW! product and i've had no issues (niether has the breeder), but your puppy seems VERY intolerant to foods and if she's quite sensitive you might want to consider putting her on a raw diet and see if this helps!

Good luck!


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

How often do you feed her each day? I'm wondering if the bile is stomach upset - I had a dog that would vomit bile if her stomach was empty for too long. We ended up feeding her twice a day, but gave her "snacks" throughout the day so her stomach was never empty for too long. Before bedtime she got a large snack to tide her over until morning.


Just a thought. I hope your Alisa feels better soon, and you can figure out what's wrong with her.


----------



## yerikmonir (May 9, 2012)

Recently my friend gave a pet dog to my sister. The dog was really cute and the long hair in brown color appearance is good. Every day we feed the food for the dog in three times. But few days onwards he will be vomiting, I think this problem will be with his diet. Some times the digestive process is not work correctly for dog and also men. So, I leave the dog with empty stomach for few hours and after that he recover and eat the food in regular way.


----------

